# Best EPSON A3 Printer for Pigment inkjet transfers



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey,

Please can you suggest me the Best EPSON A3 Printer for Pigment inkjet transfers for 100% cotton T-shirts

Condition: I need 4 color printer [MAYBE]
Reason: It would save me some ink supplies

CIS should also be supported

I know that 1400 ROCKS. But please correct me if I am wrong. I don't think so that in pigment adding 2 more colors would give a significant difference in quality. As most shirts are not scenery and full square A3 or A4 images. they are usually text and small monograms
or may abstract art works



Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

Plz I need someone who has this experience.

????

I need to know this?


----------



## Ingridlaughs (Mar 25, 2010)

I just got the Epson Workforce 1100, and I think it's outstanding. I also bought a CIS for it which I have not hooked up yet (still draining the cartridges it came with). It's fast, super-quiet, and the transfers are gorgeous. It's 5-color (two blacks, for some reason) rather than 4. And the price-- $149 for a wide-format-- was excellent. So far, so good.


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

Ingridlaughs said:


> I just got the Epson Workforce 1100, and I think it's outstanding. I also bought a CIS for it which I have not hooked up yet (still draining the cartridges it came with). It's fast, super-quiet, and the transfers are gorgeous. It's 5-color (two blacks, for some reason) rather than 4. And the price-- $149 for a wide-format-- was excellent. So far, so good.




Great!
This is exactly my question / THE QUALITY.

In my area, i can save alot of money in instead of buying the 1400, i can go for a 4 color wide format A3'=

So people using the 4 color and the 1400 (6color) plz can you confirm that there is no significant change in quality as far as inkjet pigment transfers are concerned

thank you


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have workforce 1100 from cobraink.com, the cis is installed open box plug in and print. Think I paid 219.95 for everything, this is the best installed system I have ever seen can close lid and no tubes running across the top of the machine. I have another epson I think I will ship to him to install another system on He also does this. and the support is great I have never called that he didn't answer the phone himself. Maybe others can post.


----------



## petiz (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you know if there is any CobraInk suppliers in Europe?


----------

